# Rod Benson considering Europe



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

> Too much Rod Benson: Should I stay or should I go?
> 
> By Rod Benson
> 
> ...


 http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/nb...lt=AoF5GZeOSRi4E1kUkSpfjLa8vLYF?urn=nba,63235


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Make the move if the finances are right. Gotta be smart about his future


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The guy is not an NBA player. He might as well go make money in Europe. He reminds me of Damon Jones. These guys want to be celebs so bad. If they worked half as hard on their craft, as they do with talking ish and mugging for the camera, maybe they would be better.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, I don't know that there is anything wrong with Benson's work ethic when it comes to basketball--or Jones's, for that matter, even though I think Jones the most annoying, pompous piece of **** outside of Ivan Chiriaev I can recall. But really, statements to the media and blogs take 5 seconds, 10 seconds, a minute...it's not like they're Shaq, making bad albums, worse movies and learning to be a cop. Those are things that take real time. For all we know, Benson and Jones both work their asses off.

That said, if I were Rod Benson and I had a significant contract offer overseas, I'd go. He's clearly visible to everyone, considering his blogs have been extremely popular for, what, two years now? Even signing a nice one-year deal, or a longer-term deal with inexpensive buyouts, might be smart. 

According to an NPR story from Feb. 07, D-League salaries are $12,000 - $24,000 a season. I read elsewhere that they can approach $35,000 a season. But either way, someone like Rod Benson could make significantly more, probably as much as 10 times more, if he were to play for a major European team. If I were him, I'd look to Anthony Parker and Maceo Baston, who made nice money overseas, obviously improved overseas, got to travel and experience a whole new world overseas, and eventually secured multi-year, multi-million contracts in the NBA. (If Benson is 6-10 when he's 23, he's going to be 6-10 when he's 27...he may as well build up a nice bank account in the meanwhile.)


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Really, the only reason for him to stay in the D League is for exposure reasons - and it's not like the NBA isn't aware of what he's been doing. Since he hasn't been called up, despite some openings, he's got to figure that exposure isn't working right now.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

luther said:


> Even signing a nice one-year deal, or a longer-term deal with inexpensive buyouts, might be smart.
> 
> According to an NPR story from Feb. 07, D-League salaries are $12,000 - $24,000 a season. I read elsewhere that they can approach $35,000 a season. But either way, someone like Rod Benson could make significantly more, probably as much as 10 times more, if he were to play for a major European team. If I were him, I'd look to Anthony Parker and Maceo Baston, who made nice money overseas, obviously improved overseas, got to travel and experience a whole new world overseas, and eventually secured multi-year, multi-million contracts in the NBA. (If Benson is 6-10 when he's 23, he's going to be 6-10 when he's 27...he may as well build up a nice bank account in the meanwhile.)


Amen. I love the dude, but he needs to go over to Europe where he could/would be a major star. If he does, he best keep up both his blogs :biggrin: .... I am thinking of emailing the Guildford Heat and telling them to approach him so I get the chance to meet him.. 

Guildford or Maccabi you decide Benson!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

If he joined Maccabi Tel Aviv it would be AWESOME


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Krstic All Star said:


> If he joined Maccabi Tel Aviv it would be AWESOME



Do I sense a little excitement? :biggrin:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I would _love _to see him play for them. He'd probably come off the bench, but still...


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Krstic All Star said:


> I would _love _to see him play for them. He'd probably come off the bench, but still...


I was going to say, not only would he probably not be a star for them, but would not even start. Fizer and Vujcic are great, and then even the small forwards and backup big forwards and centers are good: Batista, Morris, Eliyahu, Casspi, Bluthenthal.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

luther said:


> I was going to say, not only would he probably not be a star for them, but would not even start. Fizer and Vujcic are great, and then even the small forwards and backup big forwards and centers are good: Batista, Morris, Eliyahu, Casspi, Bluthenthal.


I could see him stealing some minutes away from Bluthenthal or Morris.


----------

